# List of dual BOA boots?



## frosty (Aug 1, 2012)

Anybody want to throw out some brands i can look for. I'm in the market for a new boot. 

I know of three, Focus, Maysis, and Judge.


----------



## voy78 (Mar 18, 2012)

DC Status
Vans Aura

Good Ride Favorite Snowboard Boots


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Also Ride Insanos.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Flow also.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

So far everyone has mentioned about 4% of the DB's (Dual BOAs) out there.

The internet is hard, but I'll teach ya an old indian trick:

1. goto google

2. type in: dual boa

3. on the left hand margin, click shopping.

The first 20 pages should show MOST of them.


----------



## sil_23 (Feb 16, 2010)

From the boa website:

Boa Snowboard Boots & Snowboard Boot Laces | Boa Closure System


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sil_23 said:


> From the boa website:
> 
> Boa Snowboard Boots & Snowboard Boot Laces | Boa Closure System


even better.

My own tip even shows some Salomons which are not on that page, for whatever reason. Also there are an alternative or 2 to the BOA which are supposed to work similarly? I think Drake has one - whatev.


----------



## frosty (Aug 1, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> So far everyone has mentioned about 4% of the DB's (Dual BOAs) out there.
> 
> The internet is hard, but I'll teach ya an old indian trick:
> 
> ...




Pro tip for a noob. Lol, didn't think of that one. Thanks man.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a pair of Vans that has the Boa system on it, but my K2 Maysis are we better. Really comfortable and really easy to adjust. They do seem to be fraying at some seams so that is something to research. But not gonna lie, oxblood color i got is pretty sick. I know Travis Rice uses the DC Status so I'm sure those are pretty good


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

32 focus boa mens and womens


----------

